# Western Interior APBT Club UKC Fun Show



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys thought I'd just set up a link to the FB page for our Canadian Fun show on July 17, 2010  If anyone can make it up its a APBT conformation show and all breed weightput 

Login | Facebook


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay link didnt work so heres the info 
American Pit Bull Terrier Fun Show


All breed Weight pull and APBT Conformation event

*Raffle * BBQ* Cash Prizes* Fun classes * Ribbons* Trophies*



weight pull reg. 8am-10am
pull starts at 10 am
fee- $15

Conformation reg- 8am-12pm
Start time- 12:30pm
$15

Fun classes reg- 8am 12pm
start time - 12:00pm 

* There will be 4 cash prizes and they will be handed out in the pulling event * 

Any questions? Don't hestiate to post your questions on the board or contact us privatly

Date: Saturday, July 17, 2010 
Time: 8:00am - 6:00pm 
Location: Top dog Kennel 
Street: 4291 Black rd 
City/Town: Kelowna, BC


----------

